# Please check out my new metal EP, from British Columbia, Canada



## DebaucheryCannon (Jun 17, 2017)

Debauchery Cannon (self titled)

Youtube Stream (Debauchery Cannon - The Flood)



Bandcamp Stream (Album)

https://debaucherycannon.bandcamp.com/album/debauchery-cannon


----------



## downburst82 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sounds great.

Im also from British Columbia so its always nice to hear cool music coming out of our beautiful Province


----------



## DebaucheryCannon (Jun 17, 2017)

downburst82 said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> Im also from British Columbia so its always nice to hear cool music coming out of our beautiful Province


cheers mate!


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 20, 2017)

Try putting this in the recording section, it might help you get more exposure there!


----------



## DebaucheryCannon (Jun 21, 2017)

niffnoff said:


> Try putting this in the recording section, it might help you get more exposure there!


Thanks man!


----------

